# this w/e in Charleston, SC



## Bobberqer (Mar 5, 2009)

http://charlestonfoodandwine.com/2009/i ... bbq_blues1


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 5, 2009)

That looks like it is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 5, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> That looks like it is going to be a lot of fun!



i wish i could make this event.. I love stuff like this


----------

